# Plum Bomber



## yarrow (Nov 2, 2010)

This is my first slingshot. I normaly make longbows, but wanted something to put in my pocket. It has been a whole new learning experience for me. Still have a whole heap to learn and many questions for you guys, but for now -
[attachment=4041roject slingshot 2010 032 (Medium).J

Thanks for looking.

Yarrow


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Thats a nice slingshot, and a really nice finish to it, jeff


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

That looks great and a very nice finish as well


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks Great!!!


----------



## yarrow (Nov 2, 2010)

Started life like this.








Got to work with an axe and split out some boards. Cut out the blanks on a band saw, and did the rest with an knife and some sand paper.















This was my first go at making bands, I "found" this blue band in my wifes workout room. No way as good as the thera gold I put on tonight.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That came out absolutely awesome. Nice work!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

very nice work. I came from the bow-building world too, welcome aboard.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Top notch craftsmanship!

If that is your first, even with your background I am blown away.









Keep up that type of work and you will be a renowned maker in no time. I'm sure it will shoot great for you as well.

Regards - John


----------



## Tom Krein (Oct 24, 2010)

VERY VERY NICE!!

I enjoy the shape of the grip!

Tom


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Dang Yarrow, you are very talented. A real beauty! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nicely done Bud!!! Flatband


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

Gorgeous! Your slingshot reminds me of a Bunny Buster and that's as good as it gets, extremely clean.

What's the wood you used?

Hey I see you and I live in the same area.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Man that's a fantastic slingshot and if it really is your first effort then all the better. Beautiful work and keep us posted on how it works for you.

PS I absolutely love the fact you split that out of a block of wood with an axe and ended up with that piece of functional art!


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

I also made bows before slingshots, the skills you learn from making bows really carry over. Excellent work, that plum looks great. A lot easier than working down a stave.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's great work. is that you, Si?


----------



## elf.bowman (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice job.


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

thats a really nice slingshot, but you got carried away with the rollercutter there? It looks like a theraband gold massacre!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice you did a beautiful job, what finish did you use?
Martin


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

you've been working with wood a long time havent you sir.... very nice work.


----------



## yarrow (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words guys, yes I have been working with wood for quite a while. This is my very first slingshot though, but it sure will not be the last! As soon as I finish work I will have a quick bite to eat and straight back in the workshop, the day just cant go by quick enough . I am very pleased with how this turned out. For finishing I use some stuff called "finishing oil" by Liberon. I have used many different finishes over the years with my longbows, but its this stuff that I come back to time and again. Waterproof, giving a very durable finish, also rated safe for toys so its quite innocuous. It gives a very glossy finish if you want, I prefer to nock it back a little with steel wool for a more satin finish.

Sorry ZDP im not Si.

Deimos - Yes you are right I did get carried away! I was practicing! Lol.

Thanks again.

Yarrow.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Pretty nice .


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

nice work.. i really like how that came out...


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

That is absolutely beautiful!!!! I am also quite impressed that it was made in an "old school" traditional way. In my opinion that adds considerable value and appeal to the piece.









BTW.... what kind of wood was it?


----------



## yarrow (Nov 2, 2010)

Its Plum - Prunus domestica. Thanks for your compliments, I have been really inspierd by you guys on here. I have been learning so many new things its great. Have to make another to try this butterfly thing. I guess im hooked!


----------



## ukslingshots (Nov 11, 2010)

Thats a very nice slingshot and no easy job to get it to that high standard of finish


----------



## posoloaca (Mar 19, 2010)

great slingshot







I really love the way it came out...simple and beautiful

I made my first flat band slingshot just like that...from a tree I cut it down myself....but I must say, the plum tree looks really nice, I like the lines and now you have inspired me....I have lots of plum trees


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Haha!!! I have a plum wood self bow I made a few years back from a fallen tree in our yard. I knew it looked familiar.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Very nice! Your woodworking experience sure shines through. I bet that shape sits well in the hand.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------

